

The App Design Handbook, iOS 7 Edition - jerols
http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-handbook/ios7edition/

======
mooted1
Sorry, but lower your pricing on the 2nd and 3rd tiers by at least half and
I'll _consider_ the purchase.

Too bad the pricing is nuts, because this looks like an excellent resource.
But there are comparable quality resources available all over for much less or
free.

